# Been a while...



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I haven't been on here in a while, so I thought I'd just pop back and check up on what people have been up to. 

Seen some great things so far!

I haven't been up to too much. Still drawing, still painting. No idea how to sell my stuff or even get noticed; but here's what I've been working on recently. About 60% done so far.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome back. The sky in this painting is super awesome.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks Terry!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree with Terry. I really love everything about this painting, the softness and colors are amazing. Good to have you back but I don't recall you being here. I became a member last Sept.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I joined sometime in June 2015, and have been on and off ever since. May have just missed each other!


----------



## tlfab4 (Oct 14, 2016)

moody and beautiful.


----------

